# Anyone used engineering work experience in graduate school for PE application



## freei (Dec 16, 2015)

I was doing some design and research work for several engineering projects. Design and operated pilot water treatment plants etc. Will that count?  I laready hold a PE and now in the process to transfer my PE to NYS. I am kind of nervous as I heard NYS is very stringent.


----------



## Sooner100 (Dec 16, 2015)

They should work. You are not alone. There are many PE in the areas of design, research and academia. Since you already have your PE, it should be transferable there unless you have a foreign B.Sc. degree that was not evaluated in the past. I know someone (foreign graduate) who did not take his FE as it was waived while he got his PE in a state. Now he has a project in another state, which is asking him to submit his FE test results. But, he is trying to take a GE exam rather than taking the FE. It depends on state. When you apply for transfer, make sure to detail your experience. If possible have some referees from the state of NY.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 16, 2015)

If you are using the time for school, then you cannot "double count" that time for work experience. 

Here in CO, you're required 8 years of "progressive engineering experience" of which you can claim up to 4 years for a bachelors degree, one year for a masters degree, and the balance must be work experience.  If you are working during school, you are already claiming that time as school experience and therefore cannot be used for work. This applies to masters degrees too.


----------



## Sooner100 (Dec 16, 2015)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> If you are using the time for school, then you cannot "double count" that time for work experience.
> 
> Here in CO, you're required 8 years of "progressive engineering experience" of which you can claim up to 4 years for a bachelors degree, one year for a masters degree, and the balance must be work experience.  If you are working during school, you are already claiming that time as school experience and therefore cannot be used for work. This applies to masters degrees too.


freei  already has a PE. freei wants to transfer his/her current PE license to NY.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 16, 2015)

It depends on which state he is currently licensed in and how those requirements stack up to NYS.  The question was in regards to design work done while in school and being able to use that. In my experience, any work done while in school cannot be added to the application.


----------



## freei (Dec 17, 2015)

Thank you for all you kind replies. I know it is totally up to the board. Yes, I did have a bachelor degree in civil engineering in non-us school. I already get it evaluated through NCEES a couple of years ago. I have master and phD in abet school in US. The working experience I was claimed is for the work I did full time during my phD study. I had three NY PE reference letters and tried to describe as much as detailed possible for the experience.(3 pages for each of the job I did). I hope I will get it soon. Will keep your guys updated.


----------



## freei (Dec 17, 2015)

By the way, I am now in the process to use NCEES to keep PE records and transfer to NY PE, which only require one form of personal information. After I checked the forum, people were saying that NY state prefers their own forms, and therefore, applying directly to them is better than NCEES record keeping and comify.


----------



## freei (Dec 17, 2015)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> It depends on which state he is currently licensed in and how those requirements stack up to NYS.  The question was in regards to design work done while in school and being able to use that. In my experience, any work done while in school cannot be added to the application.


Thank you, I was able to use it in Arizona and it did not give me any trouble.


----------



## Lomarandil (Dec 21, 2015)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> If you are using the time for school, then you cannot "double count" that time for work experience.
> 
> Here in CO, you're required 8 years of "progressive engineering experience" of which you can claim up to 4 years for a bachelors degree, one year for a masters degree, and the balance must be work experience.  If you are working during school, you are already claiming that time as school experience and therefore cannot be used for work. This applies to masters degrees too.


Dex is correct about Colorado. However, I found that Colorado was more lenient when I applied with an NCEES record. I ended up being able to apply for comity/reciprocity (I never remember which is which) a few months before I expected -- because NCEES counted my time in engineering simultaneously with my MS, and Colorado took them at their word.

In short, your mileage will vary.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Dec 22, 2015)

Lomarandil said:


> I ended up being able to apply for comity/reciprocity (I never remember which is which) ......


I always think of it as reciprocity is like a drivers license - you can use the one issued to you by your state and it's recognized by all the other states without having to register with each state individually in order to drive in those states. Comity is when you do have to register with each state to perform engineering work in that state.


----------

